# 35+ first pregnancy, plan to have more?



## Squiggy

I got pregnant for the first time about 2 weeks before my 35th birthday. This is our first baby and I do not intend for him to be siblingless. I plan to have another 1-2 children. 
Of course, I haven't been positively tested for any of the "risks" that come with age so I feel safe in planning future pregnancies. 

What about you guys? If this is your first and you're 35 or older, and whether you have had complications or not, do you plan to try for more? 

:smug:


----------



## J22

Hi, I'm 39 and 33 weeks at the mo. We'd like a 2nd baby but I'll be 40 when this baby's 7 months old so we'll have to see if mother nature's kind to us! It also doesn't leave us much time to start trying so we'll decide fully next year. I do feel like I'm going against the clock though!


----------



## Gamera

I grew up very closely with my slightly older brother, who I unfortunately lost 11 years ago. I feel that it's been easier for me to be a better friend and partner because I had consideration of my sibling engrained in me my whole life. 

I do plan to have another one after this one (unless this one is twins!), and I plan to get on that fairly soon after this one. :winkwink:


----------



## buzzy

I got pregnant with DD and gave birth just before my 32nd birthday. 
We've had two losses in 18 months and I'm now 26 weeks pregnant with #2 and turn 37 next week. My first pregnancy was bad enough but I'm having complications with this one and so it will be our last. I am one of 4 and my OH has a sister so we didn't really want DD to be an only child, 

Best of luck with everything xxxx


----------



## Storm1jet2

Me! Had my first at 36 and will be 38 when number 2 arrives :)


----------



## phrumkidost

I think I'd love to have a second, but don't know if I can talk DH into it...


----------



## Pankers75

If I can we will. Took 3 years to get pregnant with this one........so we'll see :)


----------



## Havmercy

I was 39 when our son was born. I had a great pregnancy, until my cervix started dilating @ 31+5 weeks. Our son was born @ 32 weeks. He is 13 months old (adjusted). We had a miscarriage at 6 weeks this past June and we are pregnant again. I'm hoping for a healthy fullterm pregnancy. Doctors are not sure why I went into labor early, so my husband wants me to stop working to ensure we can sustain this pregnancy.


----------



## Larkspur

Storm1jet2 said:


> Me! Had my first at 36 and will be 38 when number 2 arrives :)

Same here! My first pregnancy and birth were problem-free and we conceived our second easily (I did not even need to wean from BFing).

Without wanting to minimise the hurt of those struggling to conceive or who have complications, I do think that most women's fears about post-35 pregnancy and birth are disproportionate to reality. 

Statistically, women in their late 30s are overwhelmingly more likely to be able to conceive and give birth than not, and the odds that your child will be born in good health are well over 90 percent.


----------



## Dubibump

I'll be giving birth to our first when I'm 39... Definitely plan on having another. I got pregnant first try, had a miscarriage with our first pregnancy at 7.5wks, but this pregnancy is going super duper so far! 
I have plenty of friends, including my big sister, who have had babies in their 40's with no problems. Like Larkspur said there is no reason why women can't conceive or have good pregnancies in our 40's. 
I love being pregnant so far! Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## dollyemi

Already baking number 2!!!

I am 38 and had my first beautiful girl in January. I'm a twin and loved having a best friend to grow up with and really wanted my babies to be close together. It's nerve wracking now though but my babies will not remember a time when they didn't have a brother/sister. I wanted to have them before I got to 40. Think I will stop at two, having said that I haven't had a scan yet so no idea if there's twins in there!!


----------



## Alita

I am hoping for twins :dust:, otherwise would love to have 2 , 
I just turned 38 and have really low AMH so that means that I might not be able to..but I love my sister so much and she is my best friend so I want by baby to have a sister or brother 2.

praying for this baby to make it 
:baby:


----------



## Squiggy

I flirt with the idea of twins, but I hear that twin pregnancies are quite difficult on the body and I am not fond of all the discomforts of pregnancy to begin with. So the idea of feeling like I'm in my 3rd tri when I'm only about halfway through pregnancy doesn't strike my fancy. 

I do love the idea of having twin girls (as I grew up alone and with no "real" friends in life). My parenting plan is to make sure they know that they will always have each other when the world lets them down. 

I was still pregnant with #1 when I started calculating when I might want to TTC again!


----------



## CaliDreaming

I had my first at age 36. I had originally wanted three children, but it took almost 2 years to conceive this time around. It took us that long to figure out that hubby's sperm quality was bad and to get him on supplements. I'll be 39 when I give birth. I had hoped to have been done before age 40.

Right now I don't know if I'll try for #3 after this one, but that's mostly because children are proving to be more expensive than I ever could have imagined! I didn't envision myself having babies in my 40s, but it won't stop me if that's what we decide we want.


----------



## onceisenough1

I have a son I got pregnant with in my 20s. I am 36 now and 6 months pregnant. I will be 37 when I deliver (her EDDis a week after my bday!)

I would love to have 1 more. I got pregnant within 1 month of trying and so far, so good. However, I find myself worrying ALOT more due to my age and I don't mentally know if I can do it again. I didn't expect to do this when I got pregnant. 

So I guess my answer is maybe LOL


----------



## jem77

I had DD 2 weeks before I turned 35. I'll still be 36 when DS is born. I'm almost positive we are done after this. Kids are expensive and this pregnancy s taking a toll on me....


----------



## Sachis2112

I'm 37 and will be 38 (just barely) when this LO is born. I still intend to have another so we're going to have to get right on it. But we caught first try so I can't imagine it will be much different next time around.


----------



## onceisenough1

Sachis2112 said:


> I'm 37 and will be 38 (just barely) when this LO is born. I still intend to have another so we're going to have to get right on it. But we caught first try so I can't imagine it will be much different next time around.

That is kind of wear I am at. I will be 37 for like a week after my LO is born. Do you count that age as the risk for downs or the age you conceived her? I am just wondering if you know since our situations are similar. Thanks!


----------



## Larkspur

onceisenough1 said:


> Sachis2112 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 37 and will be 38 (just barely) when this LO is born. I still intend to have another so we're going to have to get right on it. But we caught first try so I can't imagine it will be much different next time around.
> 
> That is kind of wear I am at. I will be 37 for like a week after my LO is born. Do you count that age as the risk for downs or the age you conceived her? I am just wondering if you know since our situations are similar. Thanks!Click to expand...

You count from when the baby is due/delivered, so 38 in all our cases. :winkwink:

Sachis, we caught first try with our first one too. Our second took four cycles once my period returned PP (at seven months). I was/am breastfeeding too.


----------



## BigLegEmma

I'd like my baby to have a sibling, but we'll have to see if it happens naturally.


----------



## brighteyez73

Good afternoon ladies:wave:,

My DD is June 7th, this is baby number five for us after 12years we are so excited. We had a tr done March 2012 and was ttc and it finally happend. We just starting to see a fertility doctor. Went to the first appointment which was just a consult and two days later found out we were pregnant.:happydance:


----------



## Dubibump

brighteyez73 said:


> Good afternoon ladies:wave:,
> 
> My DD is June 7th, this is baby number five for us after 12years we are so excited. We had a tr done March 2012 and was ttc and it finally happend. We just starting to see a fertility doctor. Went to the first appointment which was just a consult and two days later found out we were pregnant.:happydance:

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## BigLegEmma

^ Seconded. Congratulations :)


----------



## brighteyez73

Dubibump said:


> brighteyez73 said:
> 
> 
> Good afternoon ladies:wave:,
> 
> My DD is June 7th, this is baby number five for us after 12years we are so excited. We had a tr done March 2012 and was ttc and it finally happend. We just starting to see a fertility doctor. Went to the first appointment which was just a consult and two days later found out we were pregnant.:happydance:
> 
> Congratulations!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you Dubibump we are so excited and grateful :happydance:.


----------



## brighteyez73

BigLegEmma said:


> ^ Seconded. Congratulations :)

Thank you so much BigLegEmma! :flower:


----------



## Mom2sam

Hi im 35 & expecting #2. My first took 5 years to conceive & i wer in my early twenties had conceived him at 27 & had him at 28 altho like i said started trying at 23/24
This one i conceived 2nd cycle off bc at 35!! Thought might not happen & if dies may take years again coz of age but guess i wer pleasantly proved wrong lol my sisters just had hers at 37 (3rd) & no complications so i think i do want a third but if doesn't happen will be happy with 2. Just hope this pregnancy goes well nw.


----------



## Pers

I am 37 and this will be our first (but third pregnancy). It took a lot of time and work to get pregnant so even though we want another, I am trying to stay realistic about the odds. In my perfect world, I would get pregnant just a couple of months after this one arrives! My OH is 40 so while he really wants another, he is also concerned about timing. TTC was difficult for us, particularly after two losses so I definitely worry about going through again.

Our current plan is to start trying ASAP and hope for the best. I plan to breastfeed and hate that it may delay our efforts but feel it wouldn't be fair to this baby if I didn't make every effort to EBF for 6 months and ideally do a full year.


----------



## ocean78

Storm1jet2 said:


> Me! Had my first at 36 and will be 38 when number 2 arrives :)

Hey, congrats! ** envious**
I had a miscarriage last week and I am 35 this year :(
I am hoping to try again after 2 menstrual cycles and really crossing my fingers hard for a successful pregnancy the next time !
Really do hope to have 2-3 children but I know it's gonna be so hard considering I am gonna be 36 next year.


----------



## Dubibump

ocean78 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Me! Had my first at 36 and will be 38 when number 2 arrives :)
> 
> Hey, congrats! ** envious**
> I had a miscarriage last week and I am 35 this year :(
> I am hoping to try again after 2 menstrual cycles and really crossing my fingers hard for a successful pregnancy the next time !
> Really do hope to have 2-3 children but I know it's gonna be so hard considering I am gonna be 36 next year.Click to expand...

Hi! 

Sorry to hear about your MC. I had one on my first pregnany the beginning of this yr at 7.5 weeks, at 38yr old. We waited 2 months and I got pregnant straight away and now I'm 34 weeks. All the studies that have been done about age & pregnancy are based on studies from 17 century France...seriously! It seems that age really doesn't matter!


----------



## Loosgroovmom

I turn 35 in March and I'm due in July with my first.. I actually had a coworker (new dad) say to me basically "well, you're old so you have to realize you're done having kids after that one, and get used to it." ..really ticked me off. What is it about being pregnant that makes people think they can say whatever they want to you?
If everything goes smoothly, we are definitely planning on having a second child and hopefully somewhat quickly so they are close in age. Plans may change, but the baby and I are healthy so far, and what more can I ask for?


----------



## J22

Loosgroovmom said:


> I turn 35 in March and I'm due in July with my first.. I actually had a coworker (new dad) say to me basically "well, you're old so you have to realize you're done having kids after that one, and get used to it." ..really ticked me off. What is it about being pregnant that makes people think they can say whatever they want to you?
> If everything goes smoothly, we are definitely planning on having a second child and hopefully somewhat quickly so they are close in age. Plans may change, but the baby and I are healthy so far, and what more can I ask for?

What a ridiculous thing for your coworker to say...and being a new dad too he should have known better, idiot! Don't listen to him, enjoy the rest of your pregnancy! Btw I had my first at 39 last August and had no problems at all x


----------



## Loosgroovmom

J22 said:


> Loosgroovmom said:
> 
> 
> What a ridiculous thing for your coworker to say...and being a new dad too he should have known better, idiot! Don't listen to him, enjoy the rest of your pregnancy! Btw I had my first at 39 last August and had no problems at all x
> 
> Congratulations! I love hearing stories like that. Today at work I found out my older coworker had her son when she was 40. All natural and he was 10 lb 3 oz! Now that's encouragement. I just need to keep talking to the right people ;)Click to expand...


----------



## sun

Loosgroovmom said:


> I turn 35 in March and I'm due in July with my first.. I actually had a coworker (new dad) say to me basically "well, you're old so you have to realize you're done having kids after that one, and get used to it." ..really ticked me off. What is it about being pregnant that makes people think they can say whatever they want to you?
> If everything goes smoothly, we are definitely planning on having a second child and hopefully somewhat quickly so they are close in age. Plans may change, but the baby and I are healthy so far, and what more can I ask for?

I find this really odd. At least half the women I know didn't start having kids until their mid-30s and we only have 1 friend who was in her 20s. 
We always think of 20s as super young to start having kids!! :rofl:


----------



## BigLegEmma

sun said:


> Loosgroovmom said:
> 
> 
> I turn 35 in March and I'm due in July with my first.. I actually had a coworker (new dad) say to me basically "well, you're old so you have to realize you're done having kids after that one, and get used to it." ..really ticked me off. What is it about being pregnant that makes people think they can say whatever they want to you?
> If everything goes smoothly, we are definitely planning on having a second child and hopefully somewhat quickly so they are close in age. Plans may change, but the baby and I are healthy so far, and what more can I ask for?
> 
> I find this really odd. At least half the women I know didn't start having kids until their mid-30s and we only have 1 friend who was in her 20s.
> We always think of 20s as super young to start having kids!! :rofl:Click to expand...


Me too, that's so cheeky what he said. People seem to think tact isn't necessary when speaking to pregnant women. Most of my friends started having babies in their thirties, too. I'm 36 and if it happens again, I'll be pleased.


----------



## J22

BigLegEmma said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loosgroovmom said:
> 
> 
> I turn 35 in March and I'm due in July with my first.. I actually had a coworker (new dad) say to me basically "well, you're old so you have to realize you're done having kids after that one, and get used to it." ..really ticked me off. What is it about being pregnant that makes people think they can say whatever they want to you?
> If everything goes smoothly, we are definitely planning on having a second child and hopefully somewhat quickly so they are close in age. Plans may change, but the baby and I are healthy so far, and what more can I ask for?
> 
> I find this really odd. At least half the women I know didn't start having kids until their mid-30s and we only have 1 friend who was in her 20s.
> 
> 
> We always think of 20s as super young to start having kids!! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me too, that's so cheeky what he said. People seem to think tact isn't necessary when speaking to pregnant women. Most of my friends started having babies in their thirties, too. I'm 36 and if it happens again, I'll be pleased.Click to expand...

Hi BigLegEmma! Not related to this post but just seen you're in Spain, me too! I'm in Tarragona area x


----------



## BigLegEmma

J22 said:


> Hi BigLegEmma! Not related to this post but just seen you're in Spain, me too! I'm in Tarragona area x

Hola! I'm in Mallorca :)


----------



## SRTBaby

First baby at 35 second i will be 39 yrs, two boys and this is my last


----------



## NZBeth

I had my first at 35, second at 36, two miscarriages at 37 & 38, then number three was born 2 weeks before I turned 39 (he was 7 weeks early so due a month after I turned 39), and we are now trying for number four at 42. I'm hoping that because I had no problems conceiving in my late 30s that we won't have too many problems now, but I guess time will tell.


----------



## BigLegEmma

I truly believe my lifestyle (quitting UK) and dietary changes (cutting out meat) helped me get pregnant (also, I think it's down to your partner, too; some couples never conceive and then they go off to new relationships and have children easily). My hormones have always been all over the place and meat has so many synthetic ones, my periods used to be terrible when I ate it. Since largely eliminating it from my diet my skin calmed down, my cramps eased and my cycle regulated. And since falling pregnant, my numerous fibroids have shrunk away, so thanks LO! I was worrying pregnancy would make them grow :)


----------



## Seity

Loosgroovmom said:


> I turn 35 in March and I'm due in July with my first.. I actually had a coworker (new dad) say to me basically "well, you're old so you have to realize you're done having kids after that one, and get used to it." ..really ticked me off. What is it about being pregnant that makes people think they can say whatever they want to you?
> If everything goes smoothly, we are definitely planning on having a second child and hopefully somewhat quickly so they are close in age. Plans may change, but the baby and I are healthy so far, and what more can I ask for?

How ignorant. I had my first at 36. Didn't want more, but my husband and I are super fertile, so I ended up pregnant again at 39. We really, really don't want more now, so he had a vasectomy. We could easily have had 4-5 kids if we wanted them closer in age and I'm sure we'd have ended up with a third with a nice big age gap if we hadn't made sure to fix that issue.


----------



## Squeaks

I had my first at 36, this one is due when I'm 39, I caught very quickly, we've had no problems so far, 1st scan is in a month so we'll know more then. must say I'm a bit nervous as the risks are higher.. fingers crossed all is good though.


----------



## Left wonderin

I had my first 5 weeks ago ! I'm 41 since November . That pregnancy went without a hitch thank god . I would love a sibling for my little man but will have to see what Gods plan is for us ;)


----------



## cluelessnow

Had first at 38, happened first cycle. Got pregnant and had mmc at 39, happened in first few months. Now 40 and 20 weeks with a girl! 

Not sure if we'll have another but it's possible. If yes, 3 would be enough for us, I think.


----------



## MrsKChicago

I'm still in my early 30s, but my mom had my brother and I at 36 and 39. As far as I know, she didn't have any complications or trouble conceiving. I wouldn't let being in my late 30s stop me from having the number of kids I want unless I had serious age related complications with the first kid.


----------



## L.Ann.V

Gamera said:


> I grew up very closely with my slightly older brother, who I unfortunately lost 11 years ago. I feel that it's been easier for me to be a better friend and partner because I had consideration of my sibling engrained in me my whole life.
> 
> I do plan to have another one after this one (unless this one is twins!), and I plan to get on that fairly soon after this one. :winkwink:

I feel the same way. I'm done if it's twins (currently 15dp5dt), but still waiting to find that out. If it's a singleton, then I plan on trying again a year later. This one is due right around my 39th birthday. It's my first pregnancy (with the help of IVF).

At 9dp5dt my 1st HCG was at 235, then at 11dp5dt my 2nd HCG was at 561. Not sure it's high enough for twins, but they put 2 embies in. My next HCG is this Thursday 9/4.


----------

